# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Te ndahesh nga nje femer shum leht, po te maresh te ndaren shum rende

## Studenti-Te

Ne qe i takojm gjinis mashkullore e kemi shum lehte te ndahemi nga nje femer, por kur eshte ne pyetje te marim nje qe eshte lene ateher vin shum pik cuditese nga koka.. si e shpjegoni kete ...

----------


## Adriano-10

Po ti student ende s'paske kuptuar se femra ne Bote eshte per eksperiment: e zë një eksperimenton, e zë te dyten njejte eksperimenton, dhe pas shume eksperimenteve vendosen qe nje dite te maresh nje femer qe dikush tjeter ka eksperimentuar me te. Ky eshte realiteti i hidhur qe e rrethon cdo shoqeri.

----------


## Anisela

> Ne qe i takojm gjinis mashkullore e kemi shum lehte te ndahemi nga nje femer, por kur eshte ne pyetje te marim nje qe eshte lene ateher vin shum pik cuditese nga koka.. si e shpjegoni kete ...


*Precizohu te lutem!!!!Me kaq pak sa kuptova une-Pse te kete veshtiresi te maresh nje femer qe eshte lene aq lehtesisht?*

----------


## Adriano-10

> *Precizohu te lutem!!!!Me kaq pak sa kuptova une-Pse te kete veshtiresi te maresh nje femer qe eshte lene aq lehtesisht?*


Pse jemi shqiptare dhe ne sic e kemi tradite femren *me pike te zeze ne balle*se marrim de  :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Studenti-Te

asnje prej meshkujve sdon te ket nje femer te lene "I pari per ty e fundit per mua" kjo eshte motoja e jone...

----------


## Blue_sky

> Ky eshte realiteti i hidhur qe e rrethon cdo shoqeri.


S'eshte aspak realitet i hidhur per nje njeri qe i ka hyre cike drite ne ate dhomen e erret te nje mentaliteti te prapambetur.Cdo tenxhere ka nje kapak,e po s'eksperimentove s'ke si te dish se cili kapak ben per ty.

Jo cdokush ka fatin te takoje te duhurin qe ne heren e pare,ose te dyten...do thote qe eshte amortizuar?Jo,aspak!Do thote qe ka mbledhur ne vete nje dashuri me te madhe per te ja dhuruar te duhurit,do dije ta vleresoje dhe me teper.
(kujdesni kur flisni per femrat me pergjithesime pasi ne nje pozite te tille mund te kete qene dhe mamaja juaj ose motra,ose ne nje te ardhme te shpejte mund te ju ndodhet vajza)

Mesa shoh meshkujt kosovare i paskan kapur hallet e tilla.

----------


## Cobra1

Sa per cudi  qe paska akoma njerez me lakra ne kok .

Njeriu sot duhet te qendroj simbas kohes qe pona rrethon  jetojme ne pranin e vitit 2006 .

Si nje cun dhe disa cuna te ket ndruar nje goc e njejta shije qendron vetem ngjyrat ndrishojne po ashtu de cunat .

Perse po ju djeg vetem per gocat? dhe nuk po pyesni veten ju si cuna ,cfar po beni! a mundeni qe te qendroni besnik ndaj nje goce?

Prandaj me shekullin ne te cilin jetojm, jan te gjitha te mir pritura dhe te barabarta as ndonje keq mendim.

----------


## romeoOOO

Nuk eshte problemi i vitit 2006 o ku ta di un mer shoku parafoles, ktu flitet per mentalitet qe eshte ngjitur shume me popullin tone dhe do kalojne kush e di sa vite ose shekuj dhe po ai ka per te ngelur.
Per mendimin tim ska asgje te keqe te maresh nje vajze te "lene" nga dikush tjeter, por edhe te maresh nje qe eshte vajze rrugesh jo ama.

----------


## Darius

> Po ti student ende s'paske kuptuar se femra ne Bote eshte per eksperiment: e zë një eksperimenton, e zë te dyten njejte eksperimenton, dhe pas shume eksperimenteve vendosen qe nje dite te maresh nje femer qe dikush tjeter ka eksperimentuar me te. Ky eshte realiteti i hidhur qe e rrethon cdo shoqeri.


Shume maskilist si koment  :buzeqeshje:  dhe shume fyes per nje femer. Te lexoja nje koment te tille 15 vjet me pare ne Shqiperi sdo habitesha, por te vije dita dhe te lexoj ketu ne mes te ketij forumi nje gje te tille qe mendoj se ka dale nga goja e nje djali te ri, jo habitem po skandalizohem. Adriano kur flet per eksperiment je i sigurt qe ke qene ti ai qe ke eksperimentuar apo kane bere te tjerat eksperiment me ty? Se nga kjo qe thua ti, femrat dalin si te jene thjesht objekte. Eksperimenton ti, eksperimentojne te tjeret... e keshtu me rradhe. Dhe si perfundim i ve kapak kur thua qe eshte realitet i hidhur.  :buzeqeshje:  
Me mire le te themi keshtu Adriano qe, te dyja palet eksperimentojne (une do zgjidhja fjalen eksperience) deri sa gjejne njeriun e pershtatshem. Jane keto "eksperimente" qe na japin pervojen dhe na mesojne mos te bejme me hapa te gabuar. Qe mos e zgjas me shume sje vetem ti ai qe "eksperimenton".  Je vete i dyte. Perndryshe te rrofte dora  :perqeshje: 
Sa per ate punen e pikes se zeze ne balle jam kurioz te di mendimin tend ose me sakte po te bej nje lloj pyetje: Pse tek vetja e justifikon "eksperimentin" me 5, 10 apo me shume femra ndersa po te jete femra ajo qe ka nje numer te njejte "eksperimentesh" duhet te jete me pike te zeze ne balle apo e thene me shqip e perdale dhe e pamoralshme???

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

> Ne qe i takojm gjinis mashkullore e kemi shum lehte te ndahemi nga nje femer, por kur eshte ne pyetje te marim nje qe eshte lene ateher vin shum pik cuditese nga koka.. si e shpjegoni kete ...


akoma existon ky mentalitet mer...upupupupup
Tani ju te gjinise mashkullore nuk do u sjellim Marine neve ktu qe o e paprekur...nejse ju sa boni kot te gjithe iher...sepse te gjitha gocat kane pasur lidhje..kush me shume edhe kush me pak, prandaj sa thoni kot qe nuk merni gocat e lenme sepse te gjitha ashtu i keni mare...pasi te gjitha sic e thash ashtu jan... :sarkastik:   ngushellime...

prandaj mblidhni mend cuna ene mos ja fusni kot mo....

----------


## MiLaNiStE

hajde trru hajde... studenti shpresoj qe ta kesh vetem ti ket smunje ene jo tgjith, se mjer ju masanej. 
me leje kshu i bi qe edhe ne gocat mos morim cuna te provum, qe jan me kokrra ose ato qe jan 14 vjec lool 
tlutem se lat nom me kto gjona.

----------


## Studenti-Te

> hajde trru hajde... studenti shpresoj qe ta kesh vetem ti ket smunje ene jo tgjith, se mjer ju masanej. 
> me leje kshu i bi qe edhe ne gocat mos morim cuna te provum, qe jan me kokrra ose ato qe jan 14 vjec lool 
> tlutem se lat nom me kto gjona.



Cdo kush vendos per vete se cka do te mare, ju keni te drjet mos te merni djem te prvoum por edhe ne, kjo eshte deshire e cdo individi, andaj ne duam te marim pa provuar goca po vaj halli se ska me.. keshtu qe do pajtohemi me keta qe jane...

----------


## Adriano-10

Ju ose nuk jetoni ne kete bote ose mundoheni te vendoni maska duke u treguar te ndershme dhe shpirtdhimbese te medhaja.

Ikni ore shiqoni realitetin qe ju rrethon mos me shisi fillozofira ketu ne forum.

Femra eshte per eksperiment, dhe ashtu eshte e krijuar edhe nga Zoti i plotfuqishem dhe kete s'mund ta mohoje bir none.

----------


## PINK

> Ju ose nuk jetoni ne kete bote ose mundoheni te vendoni maska duke u treguar te ndershme dhe shpirtdhimbese te medhaja.
> 
> Ikni ore shiqoni realitetin qe ju rrethon mos me shisi fillozofira ketu ne forum.
> 
> Femra eshte per eksperiment, dhe ashtu eshte e krijuar edhe nga Zoti i plotfuqishem dhe kete s'mund ta mohoje bir none.




Tani back ne teme , femra eshte per eksperiment ?
Shume mbrapa dynjaje je o derezi , zgjou zgjou nga gjumi , zgjate paksa doren te prekesh realitetin , oops i mean femrat .  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Dito

> Ne qe i takojm gjinis mashkullore e kemi shum lehte te ndahemi nga nje femer, por kur eshte ne pyetje te marim nje qe eshte lene ateher vin shum pik cuditese nga koka.. si e shpjegoni kete ...



Nuk e di lale se ku jeton ti, moshen tende apo dicka mbi konceptin tend ne fushen sentimentale, por te garantoj qe nje mashkull nuk ndahet edhe kaq lehte sa thua ti nga nje femer me te cilen te pakten ka njefare kohe. Nuk di si e gjykon keshtu ti? por une e shoh krejt te pamundur pasi nese ende jemi humane na vret ndergjegja per ate cka bejme. Persa i perket ceshtjes se te qenurit e/i lene, kjo per mua eshte nje problem patriarkal i mbetur ende ne mendje tradicionale. Shyqyr zotit ende shoh njeriun dhe aspak ceshtje anesore te cilat nuk mund te kene ndikim mbi lidhjen tone.

*Dito.*

----------


## oiseau en vol

> Ju ose nuk jetoni ne kete bote ose mundoheni te vendoni maska duke u treguar te ndershme dhe shpirtdhimbese te medhaja.
> 
> Ikni ore shiqoni realitetin qe ju rrethon mos me shisi fillozofira ketu ne forum.
> 
> Femra eshte per eksperiment, dhe ashtu eshte e krijuar edhe nga Zoti i plotfuqishem dhe kete s'mund ta mohoje bir none.


Alo Allo, me degjon ?
Po si more adriano_pe_al_katrazi, si more femrat qenkan per eksperiment ? Keshtu e paske menduar jeten ti kur te dalleç nga burgu ? Te sjellin, te sjellin femra atje ne burg ? U pikaaaaaaa....

Nejse, nejse, shpresoj qe ta kesh denim te gjate atje ne al-katraz se namin paske per te bere... Take care, amico...

----------


## tani_26

Femra eshte per ta shijuar e per te ndare me te caste kenaqesie e jo per ta eksperimentuar. Ashtu sic e "shijon" nje mashkull nje femer te njejten gje mund te thote dhe femra per mashkullin, pra eshte reciproke, gjerat apo idete e tjera jane kotesira...Flas gjithmone per lidhje normale te nje cifti......

----------


## Studenti-Te

Te gjith mundohemi te themi dicka dhe vazhdimisht jemi duke u larguar nga pyetja qe eshte parashtruar, Une kam dhene nje pyetje qe besoj se te gjithe meshkujt nje femer te lene e kan pak me rende per te bere grua dhe kjo eshte normale dhe ska kush te mohon kete...

Blue_skay .....Vazhdoj te kem frymezim..por nje here tjeter....

----------


## PINK

> Te gjith mundohemi te themi dicka dhe vazhdimisht jemi duke u larguar nga pyetja qe eshte parashtruar, Une kam dhene nje pyetje qe besoj se te gjithe meshkujt nje femer te lene e kan pak me rende per te bere grua dhe kjo eshte normale dhe ska kush te mohon kete...
> 
> Blue_skay .....Vazhdoj te kem frymezim..por nje here tjeter....



Or ti Studenti , 

cpyetje ke bere de , pse i bie nga Kina .. bjeri drejt ne te . 
Pyetja jote pak a shume vertitet prape rreth virgjerise . ( tabu-ja e shqipove te prapambetur )
So qe te kishe pergjigje me te " sakta " dhe pyetja duhej formuluar ndryshe , - "* A do tju vinte rende per te marre nje grua nje qe se ka ruajtur me celesa dhe dryn virgjerine* " ?

PS: dhe thx god nuk jane gjithe meshkujt me keto mendime skandaloze .

----------


## Julius

> Te gjith mundohemi te themi dicka dhe vazhdimisht jemi duke u larguar nga pyetja qe eshte parashtruar, Une kam dhene nje pyetje qe besoj se te gjithe meshkujt nje femer te lene e kan pak me rende per te bere grua dhe kjo eshte normale dhe ska kush te mohon kete...
> 
> Blue_skay .....Vazhdoj te kem frymezim..por nje here tjeter....


Tre pyetje per studentin kam une. Po iu pergjigje drejt do e marresh provimin.
1 - Do e doje nje femer te tille? Po e quaj ashtu si ben ti, "te lene"
2 - Po do e doje, do ta merrje?
3 - Ke lexuar gje kohet e fundit?
Hajt plako te shohim do e marresh "provimin" apo do shihemi ne vjeshte?

----------

